
Ask HN: Why is my link [dead]? - ghego1
I&#x27;ve been a reader of HN for a long time, now I wanted to share a link, but my post is flagged as `dead`, and it does not show up anywhere. Is there a reason for that? How can I avoid it?<p>Edit: I used the Materialistic app for Android to do the submission, and it&#x27;s there where I see the post flagged as dead
======
mtmail
I'm not a moderator (you can email hn@ycombinator.com) so I can't see why it
got flagged. New submissions sometimes need a first 'vouch' (kind of an
upvote) from another user, I've done that now. It's an anti-spam feature,
sometimes over-eager on ShowHN and AskHN.

